# منظم جهد بسيط



## ammarmw (15 فبراير 2010)

ان موضوع اليوم هو تكملة لموضوع منظم الجهد, ولكن باستخدام قطع بسيطة, و المقصود بذلك هو استبدال المقارن بدارة بسيطة مكونة من ترانزستور, و قبل البدء, اليكم كيفية عمل مقارن بسيط من الترانزستور و هي ليست معقدة :






1.GIF (2.69 KiB) شوهد 1398 مرات ​

و السر يكمن في اختيار قيم Rb و Ro لجعل الترانزستور يعمل عند قيمة معينة, اي يقارن فولتية الدخل بالفولتية التي يعمل عندها و بالتالي يعمل اذا كانت اكبر و لا يعمل اذا كانت اصغر, و هذه هي حساباته وصولا للمعادلة النهائية :

بداية قبل عمل الترانزستور (Va) تعطى بالعلاقة :





2.GIF (1.59 KiB) شوهد 1395 مرات ​

و الشرط هنا هو جعل (Va >= 0.7) لكي يعمل الترانزستور, و لذلك:







3.GIF (1.92 KiB) شوهد 1400 مرات ​

و بتغيير ترتيب المتباينة ينتج :





4.GIF (1.8 KiB) شوهد 1391 مرات ​


و هنا يمكن اعتبار الفولتية المرجعية هي (0.7*(1+Rb/Ro)).

مثال :

اذا اردنا فولتية مرجعية مقدارها 2.3 فولت بحيث ان مقاومة الدخل Rb يساوي 10Kohms و فولتية التشغيل للترانزستور (Va =0.8V) فيكون : 





5.GIF (3.85 KiB) شوهد 1408 مرات ​

و هنا استبدلت المتباينة بمعادلة حتى نجد قيمة Ro التي تجعلنا على اعتاب تشغيل الترانزستور.


و هذا هو مبدأ عمل المقارن البسيط, و في المرة القادمة سنحسب الفولتية المرجعية اللازمة لايصال الترانزستسور الى حالة الاشباع و ذلك باضافة مقدار صغير للمعادلة, لكن الان استوعبوا هذه الفكرة حتى ننتقل الى المرحلة الثانية و منها الى المنظم.
http://www.4electron.com/phpbb/memberlist.php?mode=viewprofile&u=905


----------



## eng_moh (16 فبراير 2010)

موضوع جيد وجهد متميز
شكرا


----------



## مهندس عمادالحديثي (16 فبراير 2010)

موضووع جيد شكرا وجزاك الله خير


----------



## kamelbadr (14 نوفمبر 2011)

*شكرا وجزاك الله خير*


----------

